# Drop-Down Menus and Frames



## Hrumachis334 (Jun 11, 2001)

I love those drop-down menus on websites like at safeway.com and want to use them in one of the websites I'm about to build, but I can't figure out how to create one. I tried copying the code from websites with it but they never seem to work. There must be something in the head or an external js file or something. How can I go about creating menus like that? I don't use any software for making web pages. I do it all by hand in notepad so don't tell me click on the menu that says create drop down menus. I'd want the onmouseover function too that highlights the cell. Also, is there away to create onmouseover in tables where you can change the background color of the table or an individual cell?

Frames, I like frames yet many people I'm building websites for tell me not to use them. I understand some of the criticisms of them but I don't understand why there is such an aversion to them. It's an automatic evil, even though everybody loved the Pacific DeMolay website I built (which uses frames!). Is there another viable option for having frame-like functions in a manner without using frames? Like with the frontpage extensions, except not the frontpage extensions. A non frontpage option apart from just putting a menu in every html file. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

check out www.slackerhtml.com for menus. Ive never actually used any of them, but yeah. The kind you want is either in the dhtml or JS section. You might also try going to the JavaScript home page and scrolling down. They provide links to sites with tons of JS scripts.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

couple of sites which have a free menu builder
1) coffee cup http://www.coffeecup.com/freestuff/
and 2) http://www.v-tech.ws/products/wmbfree.htm


----------



## CharlieMouse (Jun 13, 2003)

here some for ya
http://javascript.internet.com/navigation/cascade-menu.html
http://javascript.internet.com/navigation/layered-drop-down-menu.html
http://javascript.internet.com/navigation/super-edition-menu.html
http://javascript.internet.com/navigation/toolbar-menu.html
http://javascript.internet.com/navigation/cascading-menu.html

here a standard pull down menu creater:
http://javascript.internet.com/navigation/menugen.html

Hope this help


----------



## Fuse (Jun 20, 2004)

Both of your answers here : www.spoono.com

Check therer tutorials section and yes you can change the background color of cells with the onMouseOver command you can even make theyre cursor change to a hand, all kinds of wonderful things can be done with tables...

And as for the dropdown menus i made one once that was similar to the ones at microsoft.com but not like safeway.com. I had to use CSS but it wasnt that hard at all, if i can track down the code for ya ill post here.


----------



## tut2234 (Jun 17, 2004)

Try this (After the BODY Tag) Edit/add option values as needed.

Page 1
Page 2
Page 3


----------



## kiwibrit (Oct 14, 2004)

etaf said:


> couple of sites which have a free menu builder
> 1) coffee cup http://www.coffeecup.com/freestuff/
> and 2) http://www.v-tech.ws/products/wmbfree.htm


Thanks for that. I down-loaded the coffeecup menu builder, and now have a functioning set of flyout navbuttons, vertically arranged.

They look and work well. But, at the moment, I can't postion them anywhere else than the top left hand corner of the page - I haven't been able to drop them into a table, using Dreamweaver MX2004. I guess that's because they are script, which I've not handled before.

Sooo.... can anyone tell me how to position the root nav buttons?

[edit] OK cracked it. Menu Top, Menu Left in the Dialogue box does it  [/edit]

Thanks very much for the pointer.


----------



## kiwibrit (Oct 14, 2004)

OK. Getting good looking reslts with the Coffecup DHTML menu builder. But it's a real pain when I want to change the order that buttons appear, and I would like to browse the site to select the URL for each button. 

Can anybody recommend software to do that - including commercial?


----------



## kiwibrit (Oct 14, 2004)

Found excellent commercial package which has sorted my problem.


----------

